# [SOLVED] my hard drive is not showing my files



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

i had to rest my pc back to factory settings due to a virus and i switched my external hard drive off as soon as it came up i had one and after i rest my pc to factory settings and turned my external hard drive on i did a scan on it and it scaned through all the things i have on there but when i click on my external hard drive it says i dont have anything on there :4-dontkno  why is this ? can anyone help i have a toshiba 3.5" 1TB eternal hard drive 

thanks sam


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

Hi skimzz,

Unplugged the external hard-drive and plug it back again and see if Windows sees all of your files.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

ive tried that but it still doesnt work  :4-dontkno

thanks anyway 

got any other ideas ?

thanks sam


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

Does Disk Management show the drive, and what filesystem is it showing on the drive.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

sorry im not that good with pc's 
could you by anychance try to explain that simplier ?
if you mean device manager and then i click on view hardware and devices and click disc drives it shows up on there and says its working properly :4-dontkno

when i click my computer it says its there and on and when i use ad-aware and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware its scans through it and scans the the music and files i have on there but there not showing up for some reason now :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

Open Malwarebytes and look under the Quarantine tab to see if your files have been moved there.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

nope there not in there quarantine is empry on malwarebytes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

Open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab. Under 'Hidden files and folders', click 'Show hidden files...' and click OK.

If you can see the files now, then the setting was probably changed when you reset back to factory defaults.

If you still can't see the files, right-click the hard drive in Windows Explorer and select Properties to see how much space is being used.

To see the Disk Management window, type diskmgmt.msc in the Start > Search box.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

i cant find tools on windows exploer when i open it it just take sme to my documents :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

It's in the toolbar at the top left of the window (the words across the top of the window that look like this: File-Edit-View-*Tools*-Help)


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

If the toolbar isn't showing, press the Alt key to toggle it on.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

oh thanks for some reason it was hiding them :4-dontkno


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

well now another problem im having is when i hover over the files that where hidden they say empty but there not and when i use my media player (imesh) it wont load up my music :4-dontkno can anyone help with that ? and the files are a lighter colour to what they should normaly be :4-dontkno


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

is there anyone i can make then not hidden anymore so there not a lighter colour to my other folders ? :4-dontkno

please help me if there is a way 
hope there is 

thanks sam


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

Select all the files and folders that are displayed in a lighter colour, then right-click > Properties. Remove the checkmark from the Attributes > Hidden box and click Apply.

This should allow your media player to access and play the files.


----------



## skimzz (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: my hard drive is not showing my files*

thanks


----------

